# Video recorder



## Speedy (Apr 17, 2011)

I have a PVR-250 card. While I'm working on getting it functional with MythTV I need something that can be programmed to change channels and record what's needed. Is there such a program in ports?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 17, 2011)

According to the pkg-descr of multimedia/pvr250 it can set channels and change window size. Not sure if this is what you mean.


----------



## Speedy (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for reply, although I had in mind something that can be preset to record at certain time (while I'm asleep).
I do know I could accomplish this by using standard UNIX tools, I was just hoping there is something in ports that is meant for this kind of job.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 18, 2011)

This looks promising: multimedia/vdr. No idea if it works with a tuner card though.


----------

